# Kiser Lake



## flybywags (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey, I don't know if any of you have been there this year, but I work near Kiser Lake in Champaigne County. I hadn't been there before yesterday. I saw a sign about a week ago and decided to go check it out. Nice big lake, my guess is around 300 acres. Pretty shallow though. There is also no motor boats so its a great place to take out the yak or canoe. There are two ramps and several fishing islands/piers. I was catching crappie on jigs and hooked what I am guessing was a channel cat but it snapped the line. It seems like a nice relaxing place to fish and there are plenty of spots that look like Bass pardises. Anyways, just thought I would get the word out. OH! ha, funny thing was a pulled into the lot next to a car, looked over and saw the windows all fogged up and a couple kids making out. I guess its a good place for the local HS kids to come and get their business done too. Ah, how I miss my HS years. 

-Wags


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

THe one that broke off might have been a wiper but I don't know. I've been the lake a lot during fall but want to take it up to fish for crappie in the spirng.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

midoh39 said:


> THe one that broke off might have been a wiper but I don't know. I've been the lake a lot during fall but want to take it up to fish for crappie in the spirng.


That was my first guess, Midoh.
Kiser is up northeast of Dayton?
lmj


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

It's close to Urbana. It's in that area.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

It's on Route 235 about 19 miles North of New Carlisle.

MC


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm sure that all that fog was because they were having visions of monster hybrids busting the surface. UH! Thats enought to get anyone all hot and bothered.

By the way, this lake has pure male stripers in it along with the hybrids, or so tells the ODNR.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Mean Morone said:


> I'm sure that all that fog was because they were having visions of monster hybrids busting the surface. UH! Thats enought to get anyone all hot and bothered.
> 
> By the way, this lake has pure male stripers in it along with the hybrids, or so tells the ODNR.


Man! What you thinkin' about!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I am planning on going up there sometime soon to try it out. It is the new Pure Striper lake. So the DNR can have stripers to cross with the white bass to make the hybrids. They have been stocking them since 2005. Would love to hook into a wiper or a striper. Is the lake ice free now?


----------



## flybywags (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah, I heard they had striper in there. Whatever it was it was not happy with a hook in its mouth. And yeah, I believe it about the foggy windows. That lake is purty. Went back out there today, waaaaaayyy to cold for me. I lasted a half hour, didn't catch anything and said "screw it I'm going home." Still a great lake for Crappie. I'm more of a bass guy myself, but once warmer weather hits I plan to be wading a lot me...mostly because of lack of boat. So sad. Anyways, Slainte! and Happy Saint Patrick's Day! St. Patty's blessing to those who know what Slainte or Caid Mile Failte mean!

-Wags


----------



## Duckless (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh no, there aren't any fish in Kiser. Don't waste your time, stay away.... Oh yeah I live a few minutes from the lake..trust me . Just kidding. KL is a nice little lake. Good crappies, but kind of tough to find any time except spring. You got to know the lake/cover to consistently find them all year round. The wipers are something to behold when you tie in to one. Especially with a crappie set up!!! You can wade a lot of the lake, but there are some very nasty mucky dangerous spots. I mean muck holes that feel like they are trying to eat you when you stumble into them. So be cautious and sure of your next step if you start hitting muck. West of North bay can be very soft and so can the area west of the swimming beach (past the boat rental). I have been so so with bass, but my cousin, who knows every stump, old fondation and (I swear) rock in the lake does constistently well, but not a lot of size. I you see me out in my little fold up boat, say Hi!


----------



## Brad617 (Apr 12, 2006)

Are you sure the fogged up windows was not two males. I see that up there all the time.  Love to bellyboat the lake...


----------



## BigLunkerSOB (Jan 10, 2006)

Brad617 said:


> Are you sure the fogged up windows was not two males. I see that up there all the time.  Love to bellyboat the lake...


Thats funny cause I've seen this out there too. It was probably two dudes fogging the windows up. I've seen some flaky dudes running around there, it must be a meeting point I dunno.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Yes, it's been a notorious gay hang-out for years. They're not so open about it anymore since the locals killed one in the restroom at Putnam Park a while back.

Enjoy the bass, gills, and crappie...their seasons are numbered. With the state managing it as a put and take pay lake, your memories are all the future holds for those gamefish. Curly pond weed is taking over and the state responds by mowing the pad fields. Siltation hasn't been a huge problem but the current ranger hates trees and cuts down more of them around the shore every year. This year he's decided the huge old willows shading the East boathouse must go. It's pathetic really...the man hasn't a clue.

Wading becomes increasingly popular in the hard bottom spawning areas along the North shore. Do the eggs squish when you step on them???

The ramp at Grandview is a mess again. The idiots in charge just can't seem to figure out this simple, perpetual problem...and what's up with the muck and garbage at the West end of the lot?

Been fishing there for 35 years...trust me...the sky IS falling.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I fish Kiser a little myself and unfortunately have to agree with Wiper Swiper (although I may be a little more optimistic) regarding the new Ranger's management of the park. Kiser is headed downhill IMO. I had a looooooooooong conversation with a group of locals last fall regarding the ranger and his "management" policy. He does not have many fans in the area.
Hopefully they do something about the curly pond weed.


----------



## BigLunkerSOB (Jan 10, 2006)

Maybe this so called Ranger should read this board and get a clue. Thats a shame the place is going down the tubes I really like going there, never had a whole helluva a lot catching big fish but its a nice smaller lake. I didn't know a gay was killed at Putnam Park. Hopefully things get better and the Ranger gets his head out of his Arse.


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

That's a real shame about Kiser. I only go there 3-4 times in a year, but I have always had fair luck with smaller bass and some big bluegills. Summer before last, I amazed everyone by pulling in a 4.5 lb bass from the lilypads. I didn't know it, but apparently there aren't many huge bass in there. I put it back of course...but that's the only thing of any size I ever got at Kiser. It's a beautiful little lake and a great place to take the kids fishing--I'm so sorry it's going downhill! Thanks for the updates though--this forum gives some great advice...


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

yea i started a thread on this topic not too long ago when i found out that the entire wiper aspect of the lake has long been forgotten and is currently being changed into a striper hatchery... correct me if im wrong. yea the lake is really nice if u want to go have a family outting and enjoy it, but if youre there to fish... hang it up... the crappie/bluegill fishing is decent in the spring into early summer as well as the channel bite, but other than that... not too much more going for it...


----------

